# Collie posted on Craigslist



## Megora

Wait... this person will give up the collie without charging a fee, but wants money for brushes?! 

I hope this dog gets a good home. They DO need more grooming than 3 times a week though. And the coats are quite a bit fuller and longer than this guy's coat under normal circumstances. The owner chopped quite a bit off.


----------



## kateann1201

^^ My thoughts exactly!! A rescue needs to get their hands on him fast.


----------



## mylissyk

I did send it to DFW collie rescue, and emailed the poster contact for rescue too. Just thought I'd see if any board members around DFW had any leads for a home too.


----------



## C's Mom

He's a beautiful dog. Fingers crossed he finds a terrific home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I can NOT, I can NOT, I can NOT!!!! I was raised with rough collies and love them, but really cannot take on another dog right now. Praying he'll find the perfect home. Sure hope he assures that by turning him over the Dallas collie rescue.


----------



## mylissyk

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I can NOT, I can NOT, I can NOT!!!! I was raised with rough collies and love them, but really cannot take on another dog right now. Praying he'll find the perfect home. Sure hope he assures that by turning him over the Dallas collie rescue.


I'm repeating your mantra, I have always wanted a Collie, but I just can't do another permanent dog or even foster another one, I have all I can handle already.

I have not gotten a reply from the op.


----------



## pjbailey1053

mylissyk said:


> I did send it to DFW collie rescue, and emailed the poster contact for rescue too. Just thought I'd see if any board members around DFW had any leads for a home too.


My name is PJ Bailey & I would dearly love to adopt this Collie. I have owned 2 collies in the past. I have a Chi mix - 2yrs and a Shortzkey - 13 yrs - both rescues. I lost my Pug this last year - he was 14. I have fenced 3 acres in the Texas Hill Country. By Marble Falls. 
If he is available & you would consider me please text me at 512-636-8373. Thank you very much.


----------



## SRW

Sorry PJ but I suspect that Collie is pushing up daises by now.


----------



## cwag

pjbailey1053 said:


> My name is PJ Bailey & I would dearly love to adopt this Collie. I have owned 2 collies in the past. I have a Chi mix - 2yrs and a Shortzkey - 13 yrs - both rescues. I lost my Pug this last year - he was 14. I have fenced 3 acres in the Texas Hill Country. By Marble Falls.


Sorry PJ but this thread is over 10 years old. Its a common mistake not to notice the dates. You may want to edit your post and remove your phone number.


----------



## mylissyk

cwag said:


> Sorry PJ but this thread is over 10 years old. Its a common mistake not to notice the dates. You may want to edit your post and remove your phone number.


This post is from 2011, long since taken care of I'm sure.


----------

